# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  دعاء يا ودود الدعاء الذى اهتز له عرش الرحمن دعاء مستجاب بعد ثانية واحدة !

## حاسنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اضع بين ايديكم هذا الدعاء العظيم وهو دعاء مشروع قد اهتز له عرش الرحمن
بشرط ان تكونوا على يقين بأجابة الدعاء أسأل الله العلي القدير ان يفرج هم المهمومين وان يجيب دعوة الداعين اللهم امين
رابط الدعاء تحت


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------

